# HELP. about expobar e61 nosie qustion



## Kyo123hk (Oct 27, 2013)

hello all, my expobar only use around 1 week, the first day used it, i had feel thenoise when i use portafilter cleaning the machine. but after one week, i aslo make espresso. my expobar have this noise again. Is my machine have any problem? i feel the noise between the brewing switch and brewing group . let's check


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Am I missing something here? In the video all that is happening is you are running the water through the group and the pump runs while this is happening...


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

If you have the Expobar Dual Boiler and are only turning on the steam boiler when you need it, then it will most likely fill with water (pump does this) before it starts heating.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Is this the first time you've used it? You have filled the boilers first?


----------



## Kyo123hk (Oct 27, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Am I missing something here? In the video all that is happening is you are running the water through the group and the pump runs while this is happening...






 you can see that,,, how about you think?thx


----------



## Kyo123hk (Oct 27, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Is this the first time you've used it? You have filled the boilers first?


that moment i use it over 1 weeks, eveyday two espresso, after espresso and steam, i use "filter membrane" to clean the e61 group


----------



## Kyo123hk (Oct 27, 2013)

sorry all. the top of message is wrong. -> hello all, my expobar only use around 1 week, the first day used it, i had feel thenoise when i use portafilter cleaning the machine. but after one week, i aslo make espresso. my expobar have this noise again. Is my machine have any problem? i feel the noise between the brewing switch and brewing group .


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Ahh yes, that squeaky noise.

Shouldn't be happening. Take machine back


----------



## Kyo123hk (Oct 27, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Ahh yes, that squeaky noise.
> 
> Shouldn't be happening. Take machine back


is it serious? i buy it oversea.. maybe not easy take it back...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I've no idea, but I don't think it is meant to make that sound. Maybe send Expobar the video...


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just noticed the handle of the portafilter drops in height when the brewing starts... Bit odd. You sure everything is tight?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Id be tempted to strip the e61 assembly and have a good look, descale and lube


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Gut feeling says opv


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Kyo123hk, did you manage to fix this issue or find out what the issue is? I bought a Rocket Cellini v2 and makes a very similar noise. Would be interesting to know if you found a solution for this.

video here:






thanks in advance.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Where is the noise coming from?

Is it the group or from inside the machine?

Does it happen when there is no PF in the machine?

Does it happen when there is a PF but no coffee in the PF?

I am wondering if it is the pressure building on the PF and basket, and it is squeaking against the gasket or the rest of the group.

Edit> Only just realised how old this thread is, I dont think the OP has been back since 2013, the above questions could be directed at the post above however


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Dylan, thanks for coming back to me. I am trawlling the internet for suggestions / cures for this, as this type of noise doesn't seem to happen too often.

So, as far as I know, the noise seems to come from the e61 group head, and seems to be more audible towards the top of the group near the water inlet.

It happens when one backflushes (it is a new machine, and I've only ever backflushed with water) or brews. It does not happen when I just run the pump without coffee in the porta filter or without the portafilter in place.

I have tried with different pump pressure - 7 and 12 bar - and the effect is the same.

It definetely happens as the pressure builds up, however, this is the intriguing part:

- It will not happen if the machine hasn't been warmed up fully. For instance, one cannot reproduce it if the machine has been on for only 10 minutes or so. Thus, it am quite assertive that it is related to water temperature in conjunction with brew pressure.

- It will only happen if the e61 chambers are fully empty. For instance, if one turns the pump up (lever all the way up), build up the pressure, leave for 5 seconds then put the lever in the mid position (so the exaust valve does not open) and put it back up again, the noise does not happen.

I am quite new to the E61 group head, so am unsure whether I should take the machine back for inspection or this is just a normal occurance.

Thanks for your help in advance Dylan.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It's worth giving Bella Barista a call, think you bought it from there? They've heard a lot of problems before and very helpful in my experience


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks jlarkin. I've done that already and shared the video with them. They dismissed as "no problem there". However, I am somewhat not convinced as from what I can tell by seeing youtube videos, seeing other machines, as it is clearly a not very common occurrence. I would appreciate feedback from people with a deeper understanding of the e61 either to rule out as normal or to expedite my case further.

Thanks.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Here are a couple of videos to help you understand what goes on in your group






When the machine heats up all the bits and bobs inside the group expand, due to the squeak my guess is that its just one moving part squeaking against another. The PF is the most likely culprit but it could be one of the pistons inside and it may well be something that settles down as the gaskets all bed in.

If it were me I would leave it into a month or so of ownership and if the problem persists then contact BB. Better yet, contact them and say this is what your going to do, that your not happy with the noise and that is it persists after the machine has been used for a while you will contact them to organise a return or repair.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's noise from within the top part of the E61 group assembly, specifically the top brew valve and it's interaction with the cam of the lever. Sometimes the particular arrangement of spring, spindle and cam causes that small noise....you can see the lever drop when it does it. It will go in time as components wear. If you want to stop it sooner, open the cam chamber, and top group nut, remove the bits, reposition e.g. spring turned a bit, brew valve turned a bit and all lubricated, including the spring, cam valve stem etc...

All the articles you need are at this link

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-group-servicing


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you so much DavecUK and Dylan, I really appreciate your input. I'll follow your advice to let it wear in and let BB know.

I really don't want to open the machine as it would undoubtedly void the 2 year guarantee.

DavecUK, I have one question for you: Would your diagnose still stand even if the machine only makes this noise when it's fully warmed up?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't think opening up the group head voids the guarantee. It's part of descaling and standard maintenance, in this case lubricating and cleaning parts, though you could always get permission from BB telling them you will follow the steps detailed in the link.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

pessutojr said:


> I really don't want to open the machine as it would undoubtedly void the 2 year guarantee.
> 
> DavecUK, I have one question for you: Would your diagnose still stand even if the machine only makes this noise when it's fully warmed up?


It won't void your guarantee and I would be even more sure of my diagnosis if the machine only did this when fully warmed up.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you Rob1 and DavecUK. I just pulled two double shots this morning and paid attention to the lever: Noise on both occasions, lever did not drop (no movement what so ever). I'll speak to Claudette on how to proceed next.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

pessutojr said:


> Thank you Rob1 and DavecUK. I just pulled two double shots this morning and paid attention to the lever: Noise on both occasions, lever did not drop (no movement what so ever). I'll speak to Claudette on how to proceed next.


Below the group cam chamber, there is the smaller preinfusion chamber, the noise is probably coming from there. As the shot proceeds, this chamber opens at around 4 bar and fills (approx 8ml) then when full the pressure continues to ramp up. the movement of the valve/spring in this chamber is often a cause of the same noise. If it's not from the top, then it will be from the middle valves of the group. Nothing wrong with your machine, simply remove lower part of group, dry and lubricate.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> imply remove lower part of group, dry and lubricate.


Thank you DavecUK, hopefully this is the last question on this thread from me.  If I try to do this myself, is it "safe" to just open the lower part of the group without removing the lever first? If so, which position should the lever be while the lower part of the group is removed?

Thanks!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just a quick update on this: took the machine to Bella Barista. The technician took the top of the group, lubricated, changed the valve in front of me. Noise still there. He said he never experienced such a thing before. They were suspicious the pump could be at fault. They kept digging to find the cause but 3 hours later and no progress (I am not sure what else they did). I've asked them to keep me posted if they find the cause. They offered me to replace the machine, which I did. Can't fault their service.


----------

